# Site com estado do mar.



## JTavares (25 Ago 2016 às 11:02)

Colegas, vim passar férias a Monte Gordo e qual não foi a surpresa quando deparo com o mar revolto segundo dizem até 6 feira. Haverá algum site com este tipo de previsao/informação? Obrigado


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2016 às 11:08)

JTavares disse:


> Colegas, vim passar férias a Monte Gordo e qual não foi a surpresa quando deparo com o mar revolto segundo dizem até 6 feira. Haverá algum site com este tipo de previsao/informação? Obrigado


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/hs/
Eu vejo por este!


----------



## JTavares (25 Ago 2016 às 21:40)

Pelo que vi a ondulação anda entre os 0.50 e 0.75 cm.


----------

